
Raspberry Pi 4 PCI Express (2019) - OJFord
http://labs.domipheus.com/blog/raspberry-pi-4-pci-express-it-actually-works-usb-sata-gpu/
======
White_Wolf
WOW. Now that is what I call soldering skills. This would made a great mini-
NAS If RPI4 works fine with an 8 port SATA Marvel controller and 8 x 2.5"
drives

